# Snake Deterrents?



## Fish (Oct 16, 2011)

Its coming up to Summer and because I live next to some sort of reserve/bush land thingy, theres going to be plenty of snakes about. Im talking about brown snakes so they're pretty poisonous.

Theres about an 8-10mm gap in between the ground and the fence but that's all snakes need to get in the yard so Ive blocked it off with netting. Hopefully Ellie doesnt pull it off. 

Failing that, does anyone know how to keep snakes away from the yard?

This is what Ive been told, dont know if it works:

- Filling aluminium cans with sour milk will attract snakes, they go in the can but cant get out (the scales catch) and then they suffocate.
- Leaving a dead snake lying around will deter other snakes (as well as STINK).
- Kerosene keeps them away but I dont want flammable substances lying around in 45 degree heat (especially in bushfire season)

Someone also said that snakes can smell dogs and that should discourage them from entering the yard.

Does anyone know if these actually work or have any other suggestions? Im terrified about Ellie possibly getting bitten :s


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I do not know if this works or not but it is worth checking out I would think
You certainly have BAD dangerous snakes there. But I have seen some companies in the states doing this.....with electricity.

stop-snake.com snake repellent


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2011)

I was reading another post on a different forum by a poisonous snake breeder (why _(***pseudo-swearing removed by MOD***)_ you would breed them I dont know) and he said that vibrational and chemical repellents do nothing. I really thought vibration would have worked as when you go bushwalking you're supposed to stomp along so it scares off nearby snakes.

They may confuse them for a while but they usually get around it in the end. Plus, being a uni student, I cant afford to spend at least $560 on something that many people say doesnt work. I have seen this site before and I got very excited as Id thought Id found something that would work. Now Im in two minds about it...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm not sure if you can get this there, but they also make like a fertilizer or granules that you can also consider but i dont know the effectiveness of them as we never had to use them when we lived near the water in North Carolina. Neighbors used them and said they work great. I believe the product is called Snake Away Granules. 

The above product looks expensive but if it works, i guess its cheaper than a vet or hospital bill. Good luck! I hope you have a safe summer!



ETA: make sure your yard is cleaned up and any potential hiding places are unavailable. I would also suggest, if you're able, putting a sturdy screening material around the fence and a little underground. Even laying some solid bricks out could help block the way in to your yard along the bottom of any fencing.


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

There's a TV show on called "Billy the Exterminator" over here and he is based out of Shrevport, Louisiana. He uses some homemade garlic juice which I believe he just mixes garlic with water and he then squirts it along the barriers of the yard. You can try to make your on but here is a product that is very similar to what I am describing.
Liquid Fence Snake Repellent Concentrate 32 oz


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2011)

They dont stock them here. I can get them from amazon though. The question would be, are they effective on Australian snake species? Sounds like Ive got a fair bit of reading to do...


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

I have heard that these do work but they are expensive snake repellent - snake repeller - stop snake - Sentinel Electronic Snake Repeller
We live on a farm a LONG way from the nearest vet and this time of year makes me very nervous too. Spring is the worst as the snakes are mating and moving around a lot more and very aggressive.
Personally I think the best deterrent is keeping your yard free of long grass and junk. Our yard is VERY tidy and people comment on how neat I am but I only do it because of the snakes. We have had very few in our yard and we have wheat crops right up to our yard fence and i am sure it is because they have very few places to hide. Our shot gun is very handy but we haven't had to use it the last few summers. 
Keep your yard clean and this will help.


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2011)

Grass is all cut, the dead tree that fell down in a storm is being removed tomorrow too. Theres quite a lot of tall grass in the reserve I mentioned, I know Im not supposed to touch it but Im so tempted to go mow it or call the council and ask them to do it. Thats not over the top, is it?


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Fish said:


> Grass is all cut, the dead tree that fell down in a storm is being removed tomorrow too. Theres quite a lot of tall grass in the reserve I mentioned, I know Im not supposed to touch it but Im so tempted to go mow it or call the council and ask them to do it. Thats not over the top, is it?


Absolutely not.....I would mention the fire hazard as well if it is long and up to your boundary. There is a fair bit of hype at the moment about the upcoming fire season so that might get them cutting the grass more than the snake hazard. Good Luck.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

We have a reserve backing onto our property too and it does make me nervous as well. There was a King Brown found on the beach down the road from me last week  I clear the reserve close to my fence, I think if there is some bare land hopefully it will help keep them away from us.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

My FIL used "moth balls" around his property.

He would buy lots of them and drop the things all around his the line of his property. It seemed to work.


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2011)

I'll be doing everything you have all mentioned. Cant be too careful when it comes to snakes. And bushfire season is something I need to think about too... It'd be a good way to convince the council to do something about that grass. If not, I'll do it myself. I have heard about the moth ball thing, I didnt know it worked. May as well give it a go. I'll try anything to make sure snakes dont end up anywhere near Ellie.


----------

